# Priming MDF?



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi guys. When painting MDF board what is the best product to prime with? I am seeing conflicting information on the internet and just want to check with the pros.

I strongly prefer using a SW product, and reasons why you like your product of choice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Raw or pre-primed? We like Zinsser Odorless. When it is dry, it sands to a nice smooth finish, offers great enamel holdout and really seals the MDF so your 1st coat of paint just glides on (doesn't suck it in like pre-primed mdf). We also use Coverstain quite a bit.

I tend to stick to the oils on raw MDF cause of the whole "sponge" thing with mdf when it gets too wet and I am also concerned with WB swelling around miters, kreg/biscuit joints etc. I have used WB successfully but I prefer sanding an oil base.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I like BIN or Zinsser Oderless. Both seal the MDF quite well and provide a nice smooth surface after sanding.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For cabinet work I use a sealer, and then primer. Clawlock 2 by ml Campbell is the best


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> For cabinet work I use a sealer, and then primer. _*Clawlock 2 by ml Campbell is the best*_


_*
*_ 
 WTF is that ?


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

Bin 123 or Kilz oderless


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

PC- Zinsser makes both BIN ( pigmented shellac) and 123( acrlic primer)
But I don't think there is such a thing as BIN 123


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> [/B][/I]
> WTF is that ?


 http://www.mlcampbell.com/products/categories/

:thumbsup:


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

mastr said:


> Hi guys. When painting MDF board what is the best product to prime with? I am seeing conflicting information on the internet and just want to check with the pros.
> 
> *I strongly prefer using a SW product*, and reasons why you like your product of choice would be great! Thanks!


And I got zero SW products, go figure 

I went with SW interior oil primer, figured it was the best cross-over to odorless


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

I use SW easy sand oil primer and fast dry oil primer frequently with bare MDF. It sands perfectly smooth.


----------

